

We got rejected, we think we are early - ganadiniakshay

We applied with http:&#x2F;&#x2F;intigrent.com and were rejected from the summer batch 2015..we think we are too early for yc but would love to get any insights from HN community.
======
fasteo
Good idea, but I think kids (I am thinking specifically in kids with ADHD)
could be a better market for this: A more dynamic, visual, and challenging
learning environment.

In this context, I have missed "learn by doing" missions. For example, given a
queue diagram, "implement" a "pop" operation by clicking and dragging the
elements in the diagram. Check [1] for an approximation of this idea.

I just cannot see the "game context" concept. Calling lessons "missions" is
not enough, but maybe I am missing something here.

You really need to polish the user interface.

Anyway, great work a lots of potential. Congrats.

[1] [http://visualgo.net/](http://visualgo.net/)

------
pavlov
What kind of feedback are you looking for? I didn't see anything about your
company or product, so it's difficult to offer advice.

~~~
kakanda
Learn by watching short videos, solving practice problems and working on real
world projects. All in the context of a game!

~~~
pavlov
Oh, sorry, so intigrent.com is your site? Based on your post, I thought it's
some accelerator you were applying to and didn't check the link. My
misunderstanding!

------
loumf
What do mean by "we think we are too early"? What is your pitch and what do
you think you need to do next?

